# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Zahamowany prawidłowy rozwój penisa.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Serdecznie !  :Wink: 

Piszę ponieważ znajduje się z dosyć nietypowej, a wręcz kuriozalnej dla mnie sytuacji, która odciska piętno na mojej psychice. Mam prawie 19 lat i dosyć "dziwnego penisa"... 

Zacznę od początku, gdy byłem mały lekarz zdiagnozował u mnie stulejkę i w dość drastyczny sposób jak na pierwszy raz próbował się jej pozbyć, co na wiele wiele lat zniechęciło mnie do odwiedzania lekarzy - urologów. W perspektywie czasu zrozumiałem, że był to mój wielki błąd, którego skutki odczuwam właśnie teraz. 

Patrząc się na swojego penisa jak i jądra odnoszę wrażenie jak gdyby jego wzrost z powodów mi nie znanych się zatrzymał. Moje jądra są naprawdę małe - mogę wziąć je w jedna rękę i zacisnąć, a one nie wypełnią całej wolnej przestrzeni. Przez pewien okres czasu odczuwałem bardzo silny i nie przyjemny ból lewego jądra, nie mogłem go nawet dotknąć nie mówiąc że czasami chodzenie sprawiało mi ból. Jednak bałem się iść do lekarza. Problemem jest również sam penis, którego również prawidłowy rozrost został zahamowany. Miałem i prawdopodobnie mam stulejkę - poradziłem sobie z nią w stanie spoczynku, ale gdy ją ściągam główka penisa jest mocno czerwona, czasami odchodzą od niej płaty skóry, żołądź boli podczas dotykania, a sama skóra penisa tuż pod żołędziem jest spuchnięta i nie chowa się w miejsce gdzie prawidłowo po jej ściągnięciu powinna się chować. Problem jest również wzwód... skóra schodzi mi zaledwie do połowy żołędzia, a gdy ją 'na siłę' ściągnę wiązadełko mnie strasznie ciągnie. 

Mam zamiar przełamać się i wybrać do lekarza ponadto zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem badań hormonalnych żeby sprawdzić czy wszystko jest w porządku. Chciałbym najpierw poznać opinie jakiegoś specjalisty. Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------

